# Scored freeSony KV-40XBR800 TV



## duckland23

The other day I scored a free television from craigslist . Its a sony kv40xbr800 . The picture is very good off her that's what I seen off avs science forum . It told me sometime it will shut down and blink code 7 or seven flashes . I see that may have to do with the thermal resistor .IM thinking she may as well got to hot or she needed to be reset . Because she works and plays a good picture on the screen . But after moving that television I can tell you she is very heavy . You need four guys to move her .I was going to place her on my stand I had for my 60 inch dlp television . But when I read the manual from bush it was only rated for 240.00 lbs . so Im going to use the stand she came with . I have to tell you if I need to replace the chips in her that I see on avs the MCZ3001D and use the sockets with them Im going to . But im reading in the manual for service that its some other fault than the mcz chips . like the thermal resistor .


----------



## CDJohnson25

yeah, my friend gave me his old one a few years ago, because he couldn't sell it since 350 pound TVs were no longer en vogue. Yes, the Sony manual lists it at 350, and I do believe that might be a bit on the low side. Piano carts a must to move it! And the dedicated stand is probably the only thing made to hold it.

this TV has a great picture and pretty good sound - we sure enjoyed it while we had it!

(sorry not any help with issue...


----------



## duckland23

I will enjoy it very much . After all it cost was zero to me just labor of moving it , but the reward is the nice picture and sound she has . I played it in my garage and my wife and dad bought like it they watched it with me . Im hoping to bring her in the house this weekend .


----------



## P Smith

I would fix it first in garage... or it would be 'Sisyphus Job'


----------



## duckland23

well im think all it needed is to be reset


----------



## duckland23

well guys and gals I got the television in the house and I just beat the rain too . Its all hooked up to my blu ray play and laserdisc too and vcr . I also have it hooked up to are standard def directv box . Now Im going to have to get a high def box the picture is so good too . That television has very good sound too .


----------



## P Smith

how the PQ ?


----------



## sigma1914

duckland23 said:


> well guys and gals I got the television in the house and I just beat the rain too . Its all hooked up to my blu ray play and laserdisc too and vcr . I also have it hooked up to are standard def directv box . Now Im going to have to get a high def box the picture is so good too . That television has very good sound too .


Did you use a Delorean car to bring it back to your 1985 setup? :grin:


----------



## satcrazy

sigma1914 said:


> Did you use a Delorean car to bring it back to your 1985 setup? :grin:


Love to have a Delorean......

Those blinks are failling capacitors, and this guy better be proficient at soldering if he finds the parts or "she" is a boat anchor. [ fit for the titanic]

I used a fan right next to the air vents, that worked for awhile, but I didn't have the nerve to ask anyone to move it [ and mine was smaller ] so I could try my hand at soldering [ I was too inexperienced, so things worked out, I ended up with a new plasma] Had to finally pay to have it taken away, it did have a fine picture though! Shame.


----------



## gov

LOL, a 40" Sony CRT,

last one I encountered was for a 'sweet little old lady' who wanted it upstairs and out of the basement 'man cave' after her husband passed away.

I put her off for as long as possible, and eventually, it occurred to me, I didn't have to move it. I hired 3 big 'palookas', and turned them loose on it.
They arrived at the house, full of vim and vigor, confident they would make quick work of the the task.

45 minutes later, after much sweating, cursing, and heaving, the TV was upstairs.

I was advised as they were leaving I need never call them for anything ever again.


I was asked a few years later about moving another one, as the homeowner had sold his house and was moving. I urged him to leave the set behind for the new owners, and to not give them my number.

And that was that.


:coffee


----------



## duckland23

The picture quality is great off it . I played a dvd and it looked great , even my laserdisc play looked very good fro the first time . I use to own a runco projector and it looked bad on it , Now the laserdisc player looks great very close to DVD .Im going to hook up my VHS player today , I couldn't find the extra cable I had for it .But I need to buy a DVI TO HDMI cable for the blu ray player so I can get full hd from this set . Im very happy with the picture quality and sound . The sound is like its from My Marantz SR-18EX receiver which By the way Im in the process of repairing the power supply in it . She wont power on right , I traced it back to the power supply . So when I have her working right I will have some sound for the blu ray . But for now . The Television sound is great . I cant see the other posters comment about my television . After all I got it for free and I didn't have to pay 2000.00 for a good set . CRT sets rule in performance and color . You can keep you hang on the wall televisions .


----------



## P Smith

don't forget to reinforce your floor at that TV's spot


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

P Smith said:


> don't forget to reinforce your floor at that TV's spot


With concrete


----------



## satcrazy

JACKIEGAGA said:


> With concrete


and a steel I-beam. :rotfl:


----------



## CCarncross

You know I read on another forum where some guy scored a free haul-away for his

Sony KV-40XBR800....

coincidence...you be the judge....


----------



## duckland23

Yes Well There's a lot of good things in life From my point of view . I also read how people just now a days give away the crt televisions for free , They all want those flat panel televisions for the built in hd tuners for watching television , You know out the door went the quality of the picture . The CRT set has better picture by far if you ask me . I was at bestbuy looking at new plasma televisions buying ones not the problem , but you have to spend over 1.000.00 bucks for a set that's half way decent .besides The CRT set is better for playing video games on anyway and will preform better than any plasma , lcd , and LED SET .You know back in 2004 I remember seeing this set at ABT electronics in Glenview ,IL and she was priced at 3000.00 bucks that's when plasma set started to first come out too and the plasma sets where like over 5000.00 dollars or so some I remember costing upwards of 10.000.00 dollars . They have come down a lot now days . But One thing I do see is if you drop a plasma your done for it , the screen will crack on it very easy too . Tube sets are a little more hearty I know too .


----------



## Chuck W

We just replaced our last CRT. It was a Panny 34" HDTV. It was starting to show funky colors in one corner, requiring constant degausing. Plus while it was HD, it ONLY did HD in 1080i and only through DVI. It's also a lightweight 170lb 

This presented some problems with trying to get some 3rd party streamers to work on the TV. Rokus would not work since they didn't support 1080i. Boxee eventually did because they dropped the forced EDID, so I could then force the Boxee to do 1080i all the time instead of being forced to rely on EDID info that didn't exist using a DVI connection. I'd also always get green screens when I would use my WDTV Live SMP because the SMP and my Onkyo receiver weren't syncing properly due to the DVI connection.

Currently it is just sitting on the floor next to our TV cabinet. Nobody wants it, even for free. We are probably just going to take it to the dump.


----------



## duckland23

Yes I would do that if its broke . Its better to recycle it than if you cant get the parts for it . I really think the tube televisions are way better too . But people want the flat panel televisions now . The only problem I have is if it falls on the floor its done for it .


----------



## peds48

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

